# Road Hack???



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you sure that is not an English class? Road hack in English usually consists of a walk, trot, canter, strong trot & a hand gallop. Not quite sure what it would call for if it's western, sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Road hack is an english class. Morgans, Arabians, and maybe some other breeds have it, I believe.


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

Road hack is an English class. It consists of a walk, trot, road trot (strong trot), canter, and hand gallop. It's quite common with Morgans and Arabians, not sure about other breeds. It's one of the three typical English hack classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

